# Hoyt Gold Medalist for Barebow Riser



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Wondering what thoughts are on using an older Hoyt Gold Medalist for a Barebow riser? If not, what is recommended for an economical setup. Thanks.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

With a 300 gram weight screwed into the lower bushing you get a relatively light bow that balances nicely. Grips can be changed and Jager does custom ones.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

centershot said:


> Wondering what thoughts are on using an older Hoyt Gold Medalist for a Barebow riser? If not, what is recommended for an economical setup. Thanks.


I still use mine even though I have several modern set-ups. If you have a TD4 you have the benefit of using any brand ILF limbs.

TAO


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

TD4 is a great barebow shooter. Used to shoot one till I went to the Revolution. It balanced well like Graysides said, and I love the geometry of the riser. Gar.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Center - 

The GM is a very stiff riser and can produce more speed than most single beam risers currently in production. It was an excellent riser for it's time and can still hold up quite well.

Unfortunately, it does have a few flaws. The limb adjustment system leaves a lot to be desired. The old rule of thumb was all in or all out, and nothing in the middle. The stab bushings, especially the lower rear have a tendency of falling out sooner or later. I've seen several of the adjustable plunger bushings stripped (user error).

The grip is a love it or hate it kind of thing. 

If you want a 25" riser, I think you'd be happier with an Horizon, even though it will be a little slower. Since you already have an Excel, the Horizon will feel right at home. The more dedicated BB risers can get a little expensive.

Short answer, can it be used? Sure, and it can perform well; as long as you know it's limitations, you're fine. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

That's what I needed to hear, thanks Viper. I'll keep looking - in no hurry.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I've had the lower bushing, plus weight, come out on me. Metal glue seems to have sorted it. Haven't had any problems with the weight adjustment- yet?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Just bringing this back to the top since I've got one of these risers.

A few months ago I put some apple limbs I got for free--(one limb had minor crack that needed repair)....so I did a quick repair job and stuck them on an old GM riser. All I can say is what I nice bow it is to shoot BB. I haven't got to getting the balance correct but it's still nice with nothing.

The only thing I can say I don't like is the grip...just needs to be a bit higher angle and a little wider at the top...I'm getting some side roll, throwing some shots. I know it's me but still don't care much for the grip...easily fixed.


anyone shooting off the shelf? I'm still using a flipper/plunger since it was a Oly backup bow...just curious if it's worth the time to build up the shelf- has a bit of angle on it- away from the sight windoe.


I'll let you guys know if I have any issues.


----------

